# I'm Spartacus!



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

_I'm _Spartacus!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

That's him, over there, he's Spartacus, he's the one you're looking for!! 

Ooops!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's him, over there, he's Spartacus, he's the one you're looking for!!
> 
> Ooops!!


Now that's just not in keeping with the spirit of the age, is it?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I got carried away by modern sensibilty.

Society is blame!!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Kirk Douglas is Spartacus.... You, sir, are a fraud.....FRAUD!


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

What the hell is this thread about? Spartacus is dead.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dead??

I didn't even know he wasn't well.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Right you lot just STOP IT!!!! 'Cos I'm tellin' ya, I'M Spartacus! I don't care what the blue-eyed, dimple-chinned, pretty blonde boy with the gravelly voice says, 'cos I'M Spartacus, okaaaay!!!!! (Dennis Leary voice OFF)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Right you lot just STOP IT!!!! 'Cos I'm tellin' ya, I'M Spartacus! I don't care what the blue-eyed, dimple-chinned, pretty blonde boy with the gravelly voice says, 'cos I'M Spartacus, okaaaay!!!!! (Dennis Leary voice OFF)


No, because I'm really Spartacus.(I was lying earlier)


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Dead??
> 
> I didn't even know he wasn't well.


Spartacus isn't the one who isn't well, it's Gloria that's sick. "Sic transit Gloria" / "I didn't know Gloria was sick!"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> Spartacus isn't the one who isn't well, it's Gloria that's sick. "Sic transit Gloria" / "I didn't know Gloria was sick!"


We used to have a Transit van called Gloria


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> We used to have a Transit van called Gloria


I had Gloria in a Transit...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

VictorRomeo said:


> I had Gloria in a Transit...


Was that a sick Gloria or a fit Gloria?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> I had Gloria in a Transit...


On Monday?


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

VictorRomeo said:


> I had Gloria in a Transit...


Sick. Sick and twisted. Last Mundi. Sorry... Monday.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Starch said:


> On Monday?


Very good, but that might have gone over a few heads. Not that I'm claiming to be smarter than anyone else you understand


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

And while we're in a sic [sic ] mood, here's another sic one: _Sic itur ad astra_ not to be confused with the RAF motto _Per ardua ad astra_ or the more spartan _(spartacus ...ha ha )_ RAF Regiment motto, simply: _Per Ardua_.... and I can tell you it bloody well was as well!

A Latin thread anyone? sayings, vocab, nonsense?


----------



## bblizzard (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm excited for the next season.. it's sad that andy is not a part of it, but i'm looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Starch said:


> On Monday?


No, Gloria is on every Wednesday night with Al Bundy (lucky SOB).

 :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## kevinello (Apr 19, 2013)

i will miss spartacus.


----------

